# A little reassurance needed PLEASE!



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi,

Im sorry if i have posted this in the wrong section but hope u'll be able to help! I got a bfp about a week ago, rang me gp's surgery and have been told that i wont be seeing a midwife till im 8/9 weeks, which seems like a lifetime away.

Anyway a few days before & after i got my bfp i was having these strange pains below my belly button, that lasted just a few seconds and they come n go which i was told could be implantation & my body adjusting to all the changes taking place. I also had sore nipples as well but today ive noticed that my nipples aren't as sore/ sensitive as they were y'day.... should i be worried?! the only other ''symptoms'' ive got is needing to use the bathroom every so often, tiredness & started to feel a bit icky after my morning coffee.

I had a m/c a few years back and im really worried that something is going to go wrong with this one as well. Ive still got another 4 weeks to wait before i can see a midwife. I also asked for a blood test (more for reassurance then to confirm the pregnancy) but was told that they dont do them and just go by the hpt... Does that sound right?! 

Sorry if i have posted this in the wrong section but would appreciate any help/ advice u can offer

Thanks in advance
Nikki x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

it is normal not to see your midwife foe a while. If you have any problems such as bleeding etc, speak to your GP who may be able to refer you to an early pregnancy assessment unit, earlier than your midwife appointment

Take care x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thank u


----------

